# Strange things that girls do



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Have you ever noticed they have often have strange rules for kisses on text messages or emails etc? For example 1 kiss may just be when you are getting to know them or are just friends and as things progress or whatever they may use more kisses on a message to signify the relationship. I tend to mirror them and if they up the stakes to 2 kisses then i will do the same. Anyway a girl i've been talking to is on level 3 haha, she she sends 3 kisses xxx on each message. So before i was busy and then replied with "hey i'm a bit busy, talk later x"

Oooh not knowingly i'd made a massive mistake and broken the rule of us being on level 3 so something MUST be up. So she calls me after like an hour and goes "what's up are you ok?" i reply with yeah "i'm fine" and she replies "but your being different with me, is there something you need to tell me?" i said i'm sorry i'm a little busy i'll speak to you in a bit" so i call her back and she's upset lol thinking something is up. So i tried getting to the bottom of it, and it was because i'd forgotten to put 3 kisses on the text when i normally do and she thought that i'd gone off her.

Have you noticed these little rules? I didn't realize that if you forgot to put the full amount of kisses each time that an island off the coast of china explodes.

Jheez women :lol:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Man you gotta stop dating 16 year olds! :whistling:


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

:lol: :lol: its because we are all insane..... :tongue:

actually tbh I dont understand it either, best thing is to not think to much about it, it wont make any difference and life is too short :thumb:


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

woman are strange creatures i cant be doing with them lol


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah a used to noticed when a was younger the birds were like why you gave me 1 kiss bt her 3 so ad answered a duno n then fuk a hole load of chow


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Hahaha yes spot on mate I'm having the 1 kiss rule now with a bird I met last weekend!



> So i tried getting to the bottom of it, and it was because i'd forgotten to put 3 kisses on the text when i normally do and she thought that i'd gone off her.


 :thumb:

The good thing about taking 50mg of dbol without an AI few months back was the sheer amount of estrogen I felt at some points gave me an insight into the female romantic psyche lol.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

offo said:


> woman are strange creatures i cant be doing with them lol


Ohhh sailor..


----------



## Big_bear (Apr 1, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Have you ever noticed they have often have strange rules for kisses on text messages or emails etc? For example 1 kiss may just be when you are getting to know them or are just friends and as things progress or whatever they may use more kisses on a message to signify the relationship. I tend to mirror them and if they up the stakes to 2 kisses then i will do the same. Anyway a girl i've been talking to is on level 3 haha, she she sends 3 kisses xxx on each message. So before i was busy and then replied with "hey i'm a bit busy, talk later x"
> 
> Oooh not knowingly i'd made a massive mistake and broken the rule of us being on level 3 so something MUST be up. So she calls me after like an hour and goes "what's up are you ok?" i reply with yeah "i'm fine" and she replies "but your being different with me, is there something you need to tell me?" i said i'm sorry i'm a little busy i'll speak to you in a bit" so i call her back and she's upset lol thinking something is up. So i tried getting to the bottom of it, and it was because i'd forgotten to put 3 kisses on the text when i normally do and she thought that i'd gone off her.
> 
> ...


Lol... I just stick a kiss on the end of every txt to a girl but never really think about it. Saying that there is this girl I really like and there is alot of banter between us and she always sends two kisses and I only ever send one after every txt.

After reading your post maybe I should be send two back???


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

lol i have been having a right mind ****/// since september lastnight whilst drunk i ended up saying something and now we are not on speaking terms lol feels a bit better actually


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

lukeee said:


> Man you gotta stop dating 16 year olds! :whistling:




Had a hard day at work and feel exhausted after both gym and work, but that made me laugh :lol:


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

One word answers get the same reaction mate. If I'm busy with work and dish out a one word reply, it's like DEFCON 1 in her world.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

gymfit said:


> :lol: :lol: its because we are all insane..... :tongue:
> 
> actually tbh I dont understand it either, best thing is to not think to much about it, it wont make any difference and life is too short :thumb:


Lol well at least we have got a female who admits to this :thumb:

I was expecting the few female UKM members to run in to this thread telling me they are offended. But tbh all of my gf's have been like this, for example if i've had a long day and i'm not very talkative i've had things like "you don't love me any more " and i'll be like lol, no i'm just tired and not as talkative


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Big_bear said:


> Lol... I just stick a kiss on the end of every txt to a girl but never really think about it. Saying that there is this girl I really like and there is alot of banter between us and she always sends two kisses and I only ever send one after every txt.
> 
> After reading your post maybe I should be send two back???


You need to send 2 back, but then again if you have always done 1 she will of noticed this and if you step up to 2 it may be seen as an advance :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

gazh1983 said:


> Hahaha yes spot on mate I'm having the 1 kiss rule now with a bird I met last weekend!
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> The good thing about taking 50mg of dbol without an AI few months back was the sheer amount of estrogen I felt at some points gave me an insight into the female romantic psyche lol.


Last time i took over 1 gram of test without an anti oestrogen i used to get a tear in my eye at animal rescue adverts :thumb:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

No they are all like that. It's estrogen/oerstrogen whatever. Super touchy/sensitive. I can't work with women for tis reason all the touchiness and taking offence at nothing does my head in.

Another one I've noticed is they play this blind mans bluff **** where they will hold for ages saying everythings "fine" when you can tell by their red face and scowl they are mightily ****ed off.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

A girl I know, fell out with me yesterday.

She comes round unexpectedly, I let her in, say hi. I ask if she wants a coffee, she goes yeah please am knackered.

So I go and make the 'decent filter coffee', come back in and she is asleep, like snoring asleep.

So I thought, ok, I needed to go upstairs and strip my bed sheets off, and gather up the washing from the basket. Next thing, I hear 'See ya then' and the door slams.

I go down stairs, open the front door, she is getting in her car, all p1ssed off and says ' If your just going to go off upstairs, and not even talk to me, I may as well go home' :angry:

SHE WAS [email protected] ASLEEP, I WAS GONE FOR 5-7 MINS.

Women are hard work !!!


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

yeah i fell out with one last night too, over a comment i made saying she likes attention, well it was like i slapped and robbed her mother or something..apparently i stepped over the mark and know nothing about her.. but after she said all that she decided she need to clear her head after my way off base comment....well with a broken ankle she decided to a walk in her town centre on her own at 2am ....no attention seeking at all


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

hendrix said:


> A girl I know, fell out with me yesterday.
> 
> She comes round unexpectedly, I let her in, say hi. I ask if she wants a coffee, she goes yeah please am knackered.
> 
> ...


Classic example.

I like to compare womens emotions to third degree burns all over their body.

We may as well be like ventriloquists dummies with a penis, and just say yes and nod constantly.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

are u serious saying yes all the time and nodding is wrong too


----------



## wee-chris (Oct 29, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Have you ever noticed they have often have strange rules for kisses on text messages or emails etc? For example 1 kiss may just be when you are getting to know them or are just friends and as things progress or whatever they may use more kisses on a message to signify the relationship. I tend to mirror them and if they up the stakes to 2 kisses then i will do the same. Anyway a girl i've been talking to is on level 3 haha, she she sends 3 kisses xxx on each message. So before i was busy and then replied with "hey i'm a bit busy, talk later x"
> 
> Oooh not knowingly i'd made a massive mistake and broken the rule of us being on level 3 so something MUST be up. So she calls me after like an hour and goes "what's up are you ok?" i reply with yeah "i'm fine" and she replies "but your being different with me, is there something you need to tell me?" i said i'm sorry i'm a little busy i'll speak to you in a bit" so i call her back and she's upset lol thinking something is up. So i tried getting to the bottom of it, and it was because i'd forgotten to put 3 kisses on the text when i normally do and she thought that i'd gone off her.
> 
> ...


i keep it simple, only my mum and my sister get a "x"


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

See, it's a combo of hormonal differences and constantly getting hit on by men that makes them like that. Us men tend to forget that a god damn average looking bird will be getting swamped with FB messages and texts everyday, so they tend to get very fickle. IMO anyway.


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

Dude i maybe married but i still talk to the ladies and they confirm this theory .... got my self in a spot of bother before my wife with a 21 yr old Welsh girl who acted exactly the same ... mind you the 25 yr old and the 38 and the 44 and the 54 yr old ladies i had a thing with all acted the same so maybe... or maybe it's beacuse i was a massive player and go off them as quick as i get into them ??? Who knows ....


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

Forgot the 3 xxx?? Oh no you didnt!!! Lol!

Its weird that x thing on messages! I tend to aprox mirror them. My missus knows that somethings up when my reply is short and only got one x! Time for a talk!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

wee-chris said:


> i keep it simple, only my mum and my sister get a "x"


Well you'll put women off you and be seen as cold and heartless :lol:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Arggghh they read so much into things, it in turn makes YOU read into things!!

The lunatics are running the asylum lol.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

women r bellends fact


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> women r bellends fact


The truth


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

sounds like you got a stage 5 clinger there mate x (**** is one enough) :lol:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

lukeee said:


> Man you gotta stop dating 16 year olds! :whistling:


I just spit my coffee out all over the place you tvvat. :lol:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Raptor said:


> Have you ever noticed they have often have strange rules for kisses on text messages or emails etc? For example 1 kiss may just be when you are getting to know them or are just friends and as things progress or whatever they may use more kisses on a message to signify the relationship. I tend to mirror them and if they up the stakes to 2 kisses then i will do the same. Anyway a girl i've been talking to is on level 3 haha, she she sends 3 kisses xxx on each message. So before i was busy and then replied with "hey i'm a bit busy, talk later x"
> 
> Oooh not knowingly i'd made a massive mistake and broken the rule of us being on level 3 so something MUST be up. So she calls me after like an hour and goes "what's up are you ok?" i reply with yeah "i'm fine" and she replies "but your being different with me, is there something you need to tell me?" i said i'm sorry i'm a little busy i'll speak to you in a bit" so i call her back and she's upset lol thinking something is up. So i tried getting to the bottom of it, and it was because i'd forgotten to put 3 kisses on the text when i normally do and she thought that i'd gone off her.
> 
> ...


The one I'm trying to get across at the moment is on 2 kisses, every text she sends has 2 kisses, when I send one it contains 1.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

gymfit said:


> :lol: :lol: its because we are all insane..... :tongue:
> 
> actually tbh I dont understand it either, best thing is to not think to much about it, it wont make any difference and life is too short :thumb:


Totally agree with this, we all have a slightly insane/mental side!

As for the kisses on texts, I do them automatically and end up putting them on the end of texts to people I defo shouldn't do, I just text on auto-pilot. But it doesn't really matter, as above, lifes too short!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

fcuk you raptor, I GET NO PUSSY!


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Sh1t my niece (shes 26 and my wife's niece not blood related to me) sends me texts with three kisses..wtf

I don't send any back...should I add some? would it be creepy to now start doing it? Wots the etiquette here Raptor?


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

When i was dating my ex a few months back, it went from level 1 to level three then back to level one and i knewour brief flirtation was over, and alas...it was over...

You are bang on with your theory mate!!


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

JusNoGood said:


> Sh1t my niece (shes 26 and my wife's niece not blood related to me) sends me texts with three kisses..wtf
> 
> I don't send any back...should I add some? would it be creepy to now start doing it? Wots the etiquette here Raptor?


I dunno mate I think we'll need some pics to properly judge this one.

:whistling:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> fcuk you raptor, I GET NO PUSSY!


In that case remember the other rule, that when a girl says no it really means yes :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

JusNoGood said:


> Sh1t my niece (shes 26 and my wife's niece not blood related to me) sends me texts with three kisses..wtf
> 
> I don't send any back...should I add some? would it be creepy to now start doing it? Wots the etiquette here Raptor?


It can just depend, some girls put lots of kisses on anyway and it lol what makes you think i'm an expert :lol:

I like how you said (not blood related) meaning you want to bone her, upgrade her to level 3 then haha


----------



## Numb (Jan 11, 2010)

gazh1983 said:


> Arggghh they read so much into things, it in turn makes YOU read into things!!
> 
> The lunatics are running the asylum lol.


This, women are weird.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Big_bear (Apr 1, 2011)

Right lads,

Ive taken the next step with two girls am txting right now. Both reply with 2 kisses whilst I only use one. Today am sending msg's with 2 kisses.

I'll let you know the out come and so we can test this hypothesis.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Women are:

Snakes with tits

Whores

****s

Liars

Cheats

Scum

Evil

Irrational

^ So I'm never surprised by anything they do


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

HA yeah i had a text for a girl yesterday which had 4 x XXXX on it . Does that mean she wants to lick my A hole then ? LMAO.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Nickthegreek said:


> HA yeah i had a text for a girl yesterday which had 4 x XXXX on it . Does that mean she wants to lick my A hole then ? LMAO.


Nah it means her boyfriend does while she watches!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fcuk sake Raptor are you winding us up ??? my missus is lucky if i even aknowldege she exists at all let alone a fcukin kiss code on a text message,,

are you a man or a fcukin **** mate ???


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Nickthegreek said:


> HA yeah i had a text for a girl yesterday which had 4 x XXXX on it . Does that mean she wants to lick my A hole then ? LMAO.


That sounds like rimming code to me :laugh:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> fcuk sake Raptor are you winding us up ??? my missus is lucky if i even aknowldege she exists at all let alone a fcukin kiss code on a text message,,
> 
> are you a man or a fcukin **** mate ???


Haha you always out an x on our messages, does that mean you fancy me more than your wife? :lol:


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

If I'm in a good mood my mrs gets one X at end of text, most of the time she gets none. And no one else gets one off me at at all


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Tasty said:


> Women are:
> 
> Snakes with tits
> 
> ...


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Avena said:


> View attachment 69804


Whats wrong with that woman's back.....she got a gap in the middle?


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Whats wrong with that woman's back.....she got a gap in the middle?


You sound like a bitchy, fat housewife... Are you a woman???


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Avena said:


> You sound like a bitchy, fat housewife... Are you a woman???


???

WTF....what you on? look at the pic


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Whats wrong with that woman's back.....she got a gap in the middle?


Why are you lookin at her back you ***, she's in her panties.... Nothin wrong thay booty


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Never put kisses on texts, leave that to the women.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Breda said:


> Why are you lookin at her back you ***, she's in her panties.... Nothin wrong thay booty


Not complaining about the booty Breda...her backs ****ed though :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Haha you always out an x on our messages, does that mean you fancy me more than your wife? :lol:


of course mate your more of a fcukin woman than she is X


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> ???
> 
> WTF....what you on? look at the pic


Stop pecking your sisters, be empowered and admit that you would like to have that booty on you(if you're a woman) or in front of you (if you're a man).


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Not complaining about the booty Breda...her backs ****ed though :lol:


Kim Kardashian's booty + Flint'ys back. How's that for a night?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Not complaining about the booty Breda...her backs ****ed though :lol:


Dont look at it... Look at the booty :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Avena said:


> Kim Kardashian's booty + Flint'ys back. How's that for a night?


fcukin suits me fine lol !!!


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

P.S.

I deeply apologise to all my sisters as this is the first thread turned in to a booty thread by female member..


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> of course mate your more of a fcukin woman than she is X


Haha x


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Avena said:


> P.S.
> 
> I deeply apologise to all my sisters as this is the first thread turned in to a booty thread by female member..


If any females complain then i blame you :001_tt2:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Haha x


why only one kiss mate ???? are you ok, whats wrong dont you love me no more, whay arent you answering your fcukin phone :whistling: XXX


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Breda said:


> Dont look at it... Look at the booty :lol:


You know i like my booties Breda, thats why i post in the booty thread in MA,

this is a booty:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Dayyyuuuummm!

Is that Nikki Minaj on the "bottom" lol.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

that big black a$$ isnt nice at all IMO !!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> why only one kiss mate ???? are you ok, whats wrong dont you love me no more, whay arent you answering your fcukin phone :whistling: XXX


Haha time of the month is it?  xxx


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> that big black a$$ isnt nice at all IMO !!!


Agreed, scary imo.. but then again i love my girls skinny


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Lads better be packing some to hit those from the back hahaha that's what you're worried about init admit it!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Agreed, scary imo.. but then again i love my girls Brainless , skinny and below the age of 15


yeah we know mate X


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

flinty90 said:


> that big black a$$ isnt nice at all IMO !!!


this better for you mate?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> this better for you mate?
> 
> View attachment 69811


better but not my idea of awesome !!!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Not bad, how you like these apples though


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

flinty90 said:


> better but not my idea of awesome !!!


picky cvnt aint ya... :lol: - ok this then?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Doesn't come much better than this imo, stunning!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

lol that is ridiculous.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> picky cvnt aint ya... :lol: - ok this then?


No mate its not what i like ,


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Lads youtube the film "the crying game" that's what Flinty's on about, errr I think :thumb:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

So we look at the name of the thread, look at those pics...and everything makes sense! :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Doesn't come much better than this imo, stunning!
> 
> View attachment 69813


Now that i like !!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Doesn't come much better than this imo, stunning!
> 
> View attachment 69813


get fcked that looks like my arrse when iwas 12.

Dirty ****


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> get fcked that looks like my arrse when iwas 12.
> 
> Dirty ****


Love you again ready !!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

a nice big arrse you cannot go wrong with a big thick biitch.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

i went from page 1 straight to page 6 and no one is more confused than me right now


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

jake87 said:


> i went from page 1 straight to page 6 and no one is more confused than me right now


why ???? your not looking at your mums ar$e in a funny way are you mate ???


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Now that i like !!!


she probably weighs about 8 stone or less, which is 1/2 of what i weigh.. this i love :thumb:

Don't get me wrong i fancy women of all shapes and sizes, but for me petite and skinny wins


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> picky cvnt aint ya... :lol: - ok this then?


fckin AWESOME"!


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Raptor said:


> she probably weighs about 8 stone or less, which is 1/2 of what i weigh.. this i love :thumb:
> 
> Don't get me wrong i fancy women of all shapes and sizes, but for me petite and skinny wins


That is why you will need to keep on dealing with women folk puberty problems for the rest of your life...x


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

The earth is female.

Hence Mother earth.

So it's not a man's world but a woman's so to speak.

The consciousness of this planet is female.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I swear I was black in my previous life.

I love big thick biitches.

Have smoked weed. ummm Like rap/hip hop and some dancehall/reggae.

Have shyt calves but a great upper body.

Apart from having a little willy I think I tick most of the boxes :thumb:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Avena said:


> That is why you will need to keep on dealing with women folk puberty problems for the rest of your life...x


Lol why does everyone think that i date young girls? None of them are young, they are at least 16 :lol: x


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I bet raptor likes to do girls up the arrse


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> I swear I was black in my previous life.
> 
> I love big thick biitches.
> 
> ...


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

i speak from the point of view of potential that i actually have.

lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> I swear I was black in my previous life.
> 
> I love big thick biitches.
> 
> ...


sounds like it could be true mate !!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

i dislike your tone flinty


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

JusNoGood said:


> Sh1t my niece (shes 26 and my wife's niece not blood related to me) sends me texts with three kisses..wtf
> 
> I don't send any back...should I add some? would it be creepy to now start doing it? Wots the etiquette here Raptor?


I wouldn't .... not unless you want to bang her ? ....


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Lol why does everyone think that i date young girls? None of them are young, they are at least 16 :lol: x


when i was 21 i was in this club down south this blonde big breasted lovely was dancing away we got it took her number did the whole text thing and found out the night i met her was her 16th birthday... that's as close to being on the wrong side of the law as i want to be ! needless to say legal so a banged the sh1t out of her ... i also introduced her the letting me in the back passage Good days  13 yrs ago now where does the time go !!!


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> I bet raptor likes to do girls up the arrse


hands up ... i do lol


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Hahahaha to be honest I do what the girls do with the kisses thing too in a sense I suspect somethings up etc, the difference is I dont make a huge pantomime of a deal over it. Like one of my best mates is a girl and we text like 100 times a day lol its a bit excessive sure and often I dont have the time to talk to her all day and she doesnt seem to mind BUT soon as I get a message with one x I know "oh **** somethings up". In reality I couldnt give the slighest toss how many I get but I notice hang on 1 here instead of 3 shes in a mood I've done something and nearly always I'm right lol. Its not so much the kisses its a break in routine behaviour that you notice more than anything.

Ha and levels I definately know what you mean there. Every girl I text gets one x by default as tbh in our culture to not put an x on the end is rude. 3 of my housemates are girls they get 2 I get 2 neither of us give the slightest toss though tbh. Family gets one, one of my bros may get one on occasion if its their bday or something :laugh: guess I should say NO **** quickly just on the off chance anyone suspects I like ass... We wouldnt want that after all. But yeah there definately seems to be vauge levels of x between people everyone I know more or less follows the same rules to be honest. There are some girls who do like 10 and just go xXxXxXxXx but you usually find those kind are just button spammers and they do it to everyone lol.


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

If you really want to get the upper hand on women i suggest you take the time to read what i consider the bible in terms of understanding the female mind set...

The Bro Code.... followed by the Playbook ... read these and you'll never be mystified again ! by mr Barney Stinson...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> I bet raptor likes to do girls up the arrse


Who doesn't it's tighter and harder to talk them in to


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

This was the first manouvre into dumoing a girl in my darker days...

Stop putting kisses on the texts and BANG there on it like a car bonnet..

It never failed.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Raptor get rid of those sexy pair of titties on everyone of your posts


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Raptor get rid of those sexy pair of titties on everyone of your posts


About your PM's mate, no i'm not putting a guys ar$e as my sig, the tits are there to stay


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Raptor said:


> About your PM's mate, no i'm not putting a guys ar$e as my sig, the tits are there to stay


GUTTED!


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Going back to what i said earlier in this thread. That chick that sent me the 4 x XXXX want's to meet me at my place to "Chillax" !

Woohoo she is a fitness instructor as well !!! boom !!!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

there defo strange creatures them women folk


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Nickthegreek said:


> Going back to what i said earlier in this thread. That chick that sent me the 4 x XXXX want's to meet me at my place to "Chillax" !
> 
> Woohoo she is a fitness instructor as well !!! boom !!!


Stop braggin you arrsewipe


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

Keep it simple. sack off the kisses. That way you can never get it wrong. Anyway, They should be lucky you've even replied.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

women eh


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm re-learning this all over again... times have properly changed. Used to just ring a girl every few days, text once or twice and you were in. Now you've got to text all day, every day, leave a certain number of x's after every single message, use smileys to display meaning behind what you've said.

FFS I just want to get my end wet! :lol:


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Raptor said:


> If any females complain then i blame you :001_tt2:
> 
> View attachment 69809


I aint gonna complain....where you find that pic? she looks like she's just been stung on her ass :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

just seen this thread , havn't read though it all yet but how does a thread about the strange things girls do only have 8 pages?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Without having to read 8 pages, whats does the following number of X's mean

X?

XX?

XXX?

XXXX?

A girl i know from back in my uni days always puts Xx on the end of txts :confused1: - shes got some fab t1ts though


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

X = i've known you long enough now & can't be bothered doing any more X's

XX = waiting to see how big your dick is before adding another X

XXX = gagging for it

XXXX = this is probably your mum


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

t4tremendous said:


> X = i've known you long enough now & can't be bothered doing any more X's
> 
> XX = waiting to see how big your dick is before adding another X
> 
> ...


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Only ever put one kiss no matter what the slut puts.

Only time I up the kisses if I have ****ed her off somehow and need to turn blag my way back in


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> Only ever put one kiss no matter what the slut puts.
> 
> Only time I up the kisses if I have ****ed her off somehow and need to turn blag my way back in


lol, legend.


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

I end most texts to good friends male or female xox

If I dont really know them I dont do kisses at all........it's kind of weird sending kisses to people you dont know I think :confused1: but then I dont send many texts really because I cant be assed, rather just speak to people generally as its easier + then I dont have to worry about all this 'how many kisses' stuff :lol:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

lol, I'm getting it now with an 19 yr old I'm messaging. It really as if their addicted to the text alert, like a pavlovian dog waiting for treats, they just love it.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

gazh1983 said:


> lol, I'm getting it now with an 19 yr old I'm messaging. It really as if their addicted to the text alert, like a pavlovian dog waiting for treats, they just love it.


So fvckIng true, they get pi55ed off when you don't txt


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

0 X's obv means your dinners getting burnt tonight for whatever reason


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes, tbf though she's been good as young women go, not played games etc but yeah definatley they love it. Trick is to cut the convo off before it gets stale even if it seems a bit rude or your so called reason is a lot of ****. I've told some real pearlers this week making out I'm busy hehehe.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> So fvckIng true, they get pi55ed off when you don't txt


Had a text yesterday and couldn't reply for a couple of hours. Just as i was replying i received a message simply saying "u ok??!!x"

I naively thought ah bless she wants to know how i am.

How wrong was i. Those two little words roughly translate as

"why the fcuk haven't you text me back you b*stard you obviously must be cheating because you haven't replied to me within a nanosecond! I'm gonna scratch out your eyes and cut your b*llocks off when i see you"


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

I hate the tit for tat long delay messages. For example, as above, you can't rely for a bit you then receive, out of pure malice, a delay of the exact same time or longer!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

sutmae said:


> Had a text yesterday and couldn't reply for a couple of hours. Just as i was replying i received a message simply saying "u ok??!!x"
> 
> I naively thought ah bless she wants to know how i am.
> 
> ...


 :lol: > so fvcking true...rofl


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

How dare you forget to add the additional 2 kisses at the end. I'd be heart broken mate. Don't matter how busy you are, you just can't forget these things. :crying:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

gymfit said:


> I end most texts to good friends male or female xox
> 
> If I dont really know them I dont do kisses at all........it's kind of weird sending kisses to people you dont know I think :confused1: but then I dont send many texts really because I cant be assed, rather just speak to people generally as its easier + then I dont have to worry about all this 'how many kisses' stuff :lol:


There's a question, what does xoxox even mean lol


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Be funny if we started using archaic words instead of kisses and steadfastedly refuse to change like "yeah see you there, regards" or "ok catch u tomm, toodle pip" "I'm here now, many thanks".


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

i was told by someone xoxoxox means hugs and kisses


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

gazh1983 said:


> Be funny if we started using archaic words instead of kisses and steadfastedly refuse to change like "yeah see you there, regards" or "ok catch u tomm, toodle pip" "I'm here now, many thanks".


I'll have u know that ALL my texts end with ''toodlepip x x '' :thumb:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

jake87 said:


> i was told* by someone* xoxoxox means hugs and kisses


Ohhhh yeah, allegedly, so you've heard eh mate! Never, ever done that yourself of course not! (performs ridiculously over exaggerated one eyed winks)

:lol:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> I'll have u know that ALL my texts end with ''toodlepip x x '' :thumb:


Mine end in "yours sincereley".

; )


----------



## Conu (Dec 12, 2011)

Heres another weird thing i find women do, whenever you say to them i know this girl, or there was this girl once or my mate jess etc; the first words out of their mouth usually consist of did you **** her or is she an ex or i bet this girl is fitter than me isnt she? well?

it's fine at first but by god it gets annoying whats nexy i supose if my mum phones my mobile shell think i screwed her aswell????


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Conu said:


> Heres another weird thing i find women do, whenever you say to them i know this girl, or there was this girl once or my mate jess etc; the first words out of their mouth usually consist of did you **** her or is she an ex or i bet this girl is fitter than me isnt she? well?
> 
> it's fine at first but by god it gets annoying whats nexy i supose if my mum phones my mobile shell think i screwed her aswell????


have this same conversation with older or normal women  i guarantee they wont give a sh!t what some other bird looks like! x x


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Conu said:


> Heres another weird thing i find women do, whenever you say to them i know this girl, or there was this girl once or my mate jess etc; the first words out of their mouth usually consist of did you **** her or is she an ex or i bet this girl is fitter than me isnt she? well?
> 
> it's fine at first but by god it gets annoying whats nexy i supose if my mum phones my mobile shell think i screwed her aswell????


Lol i got that with a crazy ex, i couldn't even mention any female work colleagues names as she would interrogate me for about 6 hours


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Raptor said:


> Lol i got that with a *crazy ex*, i couldn't even mention any female work colleagues names as she would interrogate me for about 6 hours


Proves my point  x x


----------



## Conu (Dec 12, 2011)

So glad im not the only one mate mine does it all the time, ive ended up just saying it anyway and no before you ask i havent ****ed her or yes i did and no shes not better looking or better in any way shape or form, etc lol


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes! Same here!

I'd get frosty, defensive body language and that trademark flushing of the cheeks which indicated a surpressed rage storm at the mere mention of another woman unless it was completley mocking or derisory. Orrrr if it was anything positive, the caveat "yeah she's really ugly though" at the end would tend to defuse it. Even if she was absolutley stunning lol.

Ahhhh women, can't live with them, can't live without them.

I've read that women are "wired" up different to men in the sense that if a man sees a woman he fancies getting attention from different fellas it's taken as given almost. On the other hand when women see a man they like getting flirted with by other women, it puts their desire for you into overdrive.


----------



## Big_bear (Apr 1, 2011)

Conu said:


> Heres another weird thing i find women do, whenever you say to them i know this girl, or there was this girl once or my mate jess etc; the first words out of their mouth usually consist of did you **** her or is she an ex or i bet this girl is fitter than me isnt she? well?
> 
> it's fine at first but by god it gets annoying whats nexy i supose if my mum phones my mobile shell think i screwed her aswell????


Lol.. my ex use to do that all the time! Every time I met a girl I knew on a night out she would always ask 'did you **** her?'. A female mate of mine really wanted me to come to her bday once and I really didnt like the club they where going too so I wasnt really up for it but was fine to go to a few bars before hand. I was with my ex and she wittness the whole convo. Fast forward 2 hours and shes sucking me off and she just stops and looks at me and says 'does she fancy you? have you done something with her? Is that why she wants you to go to her bday party?'

Lol... WTF, I thought is this what she thinks about when shes got my c0ck in her mouth... If ive shagged other girls? I dont get girls what so ever.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Conu said:


> So glad im not the only one mate mine does it all the time, ive ended up just saying it anyway and no before you ask i havent ****ed her or yes i did and no shes not better looking or better in any way shape or form, etc lol


Haha to see how she reacts why not say something like "yes i did fcuk her, and no she is not better looking than you... however her pussy was far superior"

And then when she goes mad just say your joking haha


----------



## Conu (Dec 12, 2011)

Women man and also the way that even if you had a one night stand with a female friend, your mrs automatically has the right to hate her and want her dead, and somehow even mannages to make you feel a little bit guilty even though you slept with her way before you even met your mrs


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

wow... u guys have it tough! x x


----------



## Conu (Dec 12, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Haha to see how she reacts why not say something like "yes i did fcuk her, and no she is not better looking than you... however her pussy was far superior"
> 
> And then when she goes mad just say your joking haha


I always say yeh of course i did she then says really and i go No bellend ask a stupid question get a stupid answer


----------



## Conu (Dec 12, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> wow... u guys have it tough! x x


I take it youve never been guilty of these crimes then


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

gazh1983 said:


> Yes! Same here!
> 
> I'd get frosty, defensive body language and that trademark flushing of the cheeks which indicated a surpressed rage storm at the mere mention of another woman unless it was completley mocking or derisory. Orrrr if it was anything positive, the caveat "yeah she's really ugly though" at the end would tend to defuse it. Even if she was absolutley stunning lol.
> 
> ...


Certainly, if you get seen out and about with a model or a stripper or whatever you'll be getting asked out more by hotties


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Conu said:


> I take it youve never been guilty of these crimes then


Paaahahaha. No. I've never wasted time stressing about other women. If a man's gonna cheat, he will do it regardless of what i say. IMO a woman acting like that will more likely push a man toward another woman because they'll get sick of it in the end x x


----------



## Conu (Dec 12, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Paaahahaha. No. I've never wasted time stressing about other women. If a man's gonna cheat, he will do it regardless of what i say. IMO a woman acting like that will more likely push a man toward another woman because they'll get sick of it in the end x x


Good take on it, unfortunatley most women do not see things this way lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Conu said:


> Good take on it, unfortunatley most women do not see things this way lol


Lol, they'll learn x x


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> have this same conversation with older or normal women  i guarantee they wont give a sh!t what some other bird looks like! x x


this is why i love older women. theyve done all that mental bastard **** in their 20s and just want to chill out. also more experienced


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

lol. I see it as projected guilt when women are overly terratorial. Let's be honest here with facey and mobile phones women are getting hit on CONSTANTLY whether their single married etc. I saw my ex's FB once and she had a list of "pokes" as long as your arm. Another good looking girl logged into her plenty of fish account one sat night at a house party lol, and she had 87, yes EIGHTY SEVEN unread messages, from a day at most.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

gazh1983 said:


> lol. I see it as projected guilt when women are overly terratorial. Let's be honest here with facey and mobile phones women are getting hit on CONSTANTLY whether their single married etc. I saw my ex's FB once and she had a list of "pokes" as long as your arm. Another good looking girl logged into her plenty of fish account one sat night at a house party lol, and she had 87, yes EIGHTY SEVEN unread messages, from a day at most.


funnily enough a alright looking girl let me log into her account and you would have messages come in as you are logged on. the most unimaginative **** they sent her aswell. probs copy and pasted the same message to every girl on the site


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Raptor said:


> There's a question, what does xoxox even mean lol


come on i said xox not xoxox everyone knows xoxox has a completely different meaning to xox :lol:

I just use it in an affectionate way meaning hugs & kisses

Im not just saying this to join in with you lot but I really dont get the whole xx means this and xxx means that and sending 2 when you would usually send 3 because you are annoyed for whatever reason is just confusing and and a total head**** if you try to work it out! just dont try = much simpler :thumb:


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Big_bear said:


> Lol.. my ex use to do that all the time! Every time I met a girl I knew on a night out she would always ask 'did you **** her?'. A female mate of mine really wanted me to come to her bday once and I really didnt like the club they where going too so I wasnt really up for it but was fine to go to a few bars before hand. I was with my ex and she wittness the whole convo. Fast forward 2 hours and shes sucking me off and she just stops and looks at me and says 'does she fancy you? have you done something with her? Is that why she wants you to go to her bday party?'
> 
> Lol... WTF, I thought is this what she thinks about when shes got my c0ck in her mouth... If ive shagged other girls? I dont get girls what so ever.


 :lol: :lol: I have to say this made me laugh a bit too much :laugh:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Big_bear said:


> Lol.. my ex use to do that all the time! Every time I met a girl I knew on a night out she would always ask 'did you **** her?'. A female mate of mine really wanted me to come to her bday once and I really didnt like the club they where going too so I wasnt really up for it but was fine to go to a few bars before hand. I was with my ex and she wittness the whole convo. Fast forward 2 hours and shes sucking me off and she just stops and looks at me and says 'does she fancy you? have you done something with her? Is that why she wants you to go to her bday party?'
> 
> Lol... WTF, I thought is this what she thinks about when shes got my c0ck in her mouth... If ive shagged other girls? I dont get girls what so ever.


If i was going on a night out with the lads she would ask for sex before i went, and then not long before i left she would give me the most epic blowjob ever and suck me dry... she thought that she was draining my testosterone levels for the night, but considering i was on 1 gram of steroids anyway she was just making me really horny and then sending me out in to clubs full of girls :lol:


----------



## Conu (Dec 12, 2011)

This is what i mean women can melt your head sometimes the **** they come out with but you gotta love them the other stuff they come out with "youd never cheat on me would ya?? good question coz if i was i would really tell you" "Do you think im fat? Again even if they were would i say yes no because shed try and tear my face off" or "when she asks you if she looks alright in what shes wearing? apparently the response fine means no your a hacking ugly fat mess and you should get changed in womens speak" i mean really im just an average bloke my brain cant comprehend this reading between the lines stuff

Oh my mrs is sat next to me and says i have to admit having a unibrow incase any women on this site wanted to hit on me!! Oh and just so you know my mrs isnt a raging headcase shes just very toungue in cheek for example im sat here with a gun to my head as im typing for those reading Helpppp!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

lmao, good point conu.

Here's another one. I was out last weekend for my bestmates bday, and his long term gf was there looking very smart. As you do, I kind of half flirt with her in a jokey no meaning way and said "ohh you're looking sleek tonight Sarah" she IMMEDIATLEY turned around and said half seriously "Don't I usually then?".

You can't win!


----------



## Conu (Dec 12, 2011)

Exactly Gaz next time say to her no the clothes you usually wear make you look fat and your face without make up makes me physically sick


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Conu said:


> This is what i mean women can melt your head sometimes the **** they come out with but you gotta love them the other stuff they come out with "youd never cheat on me would ya?? good question coz if i was i would really tell you" "Do you think im fat? Again even if they were would i say yes no because shed try and tear my face off" or "when she asks you if she looks alright in what shes wearing? apparently the response fine means no your a hacking ugly fat mess and you should get changed in womens speak" i mean really im just an average bloke my brain cant comprehend this reading between the lines stuff
> 
> Oh my mrs is sat next to me and says i have to admit having a unibrow incase any women on this site wanted to hit on me!! Oh and just so you know my mrs isnt a raging headcase shes just very toungue in cheek for example im sat here with a gun to my head as im typing for those reading Helpppp!!!!!!!!!!!


 :lol: :lol: this thread is cracking me up big time

the worst thing is I do know women who are just like this.......hence why its so funny.

though on a serious note I do wonder the age group of most of these women you are talking about? sadly as nice as the younger ladies are they are usually the ones with the most issues so either avoid or wear ear plugs lmao :lol:


----------



## Conu (Dec 12, 2011)

What about when your mrs has a dream that youve done something wrong i.e. cheated? left her? etc wakes up in a bad mood strts to question if it was actually real life and then demands an apology for your behaviour in the dream then stating all would be forgiven however the moment you apologise the words "i knew it wasnt just a dream come flying out along with every argument or mistake youve made being thrown into the equation" Sound familiar at all i know its a long shot


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Have you ever noticed they have often have strange rules for kisses on text messages or emails etc? For example 1 kiss may just be when you are getting to know them or are just friends and as things progress or whatever they may use more kisses on a message to signify the relationship. I tend to mirror them and if they up the stakes to 2 kisses then i will do the same. Anyway a girl i've been talking to is on level 3 haha, she she sends 3 kisses xxx on each message. So before i was busy and then replied with "hey i'm a bit busy, talk later x"
> 
> Oooh not knowingly i'd made a massive mistake and broken the rule of us being on level 3 so something MUST be up. So she calls me after like an hour and goes "what's up are you ok?" i reply with yeah "i'm fine" and she replies "but your being different with me, is there something you need to tell me?" i said i'm sorry i'm a little busy i'll speak to you in a bit" so i call her back and she's upset lol thinking something is up. So i tried getting to the bottom of it, and it was because i'd forgotten to put 3 kisses on the text when i normally do and she thought that i'd gone off her.
> 
> ...


Slightly worrying if she's upset over no Xx at the end of a message! I guess if u stopped putting them all together then she may wonder why u have stopped!

Tbh xxX at the end of a message from a guy does put a smile on a girls face and the more xxxx the bigger the smile! It's the little things that make a

Difference xx


----------



## Conu (Dec 12, 2011)

So basically the more kisses you put on the end of a text when first meeting a girl makes her happier that in turn means better sex for us ahhh now i get the whole kisses on text thing

xxxxxxxx


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

misshayley said:


> Slightly worrying if she's upset over no Xx at the end of a message! I guess if u stopped putting them all together then she may wonder why u have stopped!
> 
> Tbh xxX at the end of a message from a guy does put a smile on a girls face and the more xxxx the bigger the smile! It's the little things that make a
> 
> Difference xx


Miss Hayley now I've got one of you captured lol, answer me this, on a daily basis how many pokes, texts and messages etc from blokes blatently on the pull do you get a day?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> Miss Hayley now I've got one of you captured lol, answer me this, on a daily basis how many pokes, texts and messages etc from blokes blatently on the pull do you get a day?


Errrm I am single and I do get attention from past and present males but I'm picky !


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Conu said:


> So basically the more kisses you put on the end of a text when first meeting a girl makes her happier that in turn means better sex for us ahhh now i get the whole kisses on text thing
> 
> xxxxxxxx


Lots of xxxxxxx fills u up with love so basically yes!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

LOL You big softie Miss Hayley!

The reason I ask is I honestly believe that most men do not realise just how much attention women get in this new fangled age of FB and texts. They wonder why women are so flippant and flakey when the reality is because they have abput a dozen other men vying for their (vagina) attention.

This is why women are attracted to men who seem not to care and are not OTT with texting etc.

Check this out.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> LOL You big softie Miss Hayley!
> 
> The reason I ask is I honestly believe that most men do not realise just how much attention women get in this new fangled age of FB and texts. They wonder why women are so flippant and flakey when the reality is because they have abput a dozen other men vying for their (vagina) attention.
> 
> ...


If I get messages off guys I don't know on fb or something il check them out but prob wouldnt do anything about it unless my gut feeling tells me to. Things that make me smile the most is loads of xxxxx and a txt message first thing in the morning like as soon as u know the guy has just woken up! I just think its dead sweet if someone has thought about me as soon as they have opened their eyes!

I do go out alot and I do meet guys but hardly anyone wows me and most guys just want to use u for sexy time ! So I guess the answer to your first questions is yes I do get my fair amount of sex pest messages new and old guys, But rarely to anything about it unless I'm the one being the pest!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for the honest answer, I'm sick of women denying this and saying things like "Ohh I wish some of these guys you talk about would come on to me" lol.

Yeah the old wake up text thing, think that's a universal box ticker (lol) for you women. How soon is too soon for that though? I'm dating/texting a girl now and I'm not sure how far to push it.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> Thanks for the honest answer, I'm sick of women denying this and saying things like "Ohh I wish some of these guys you talk about would come on to me" lol.
> 
> Yeah the old wake up text thing, think that's a universal box ticker (lol) for you women. How soon is too soon for that though? I'm dating/texting a girl now and I'm not sure how far to push it.


Don't let her have too much f a good thing if u are going to send her a AM

Message making it around half hour after u know shes out of bed and dnt do it every morning just now and then to start off with as u don't want her to get used to it as it will lose its effect!

Ha talking about sex pests I've been pestered loads over the past week!

I don't know how to handle the attention if I'm honest! There is only one I'm definitely going to see as he's

Home for Xmas as for the others cba to have loads of guys on the go isn't my style :/


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Cool, thanks for the advice, very good!

It's only been a few weeks but I'm vibing with her. She doesn't play games to be fair and that's abig thing for me. I can't stand that ****e.

It's mental I can well imagine.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

has anyone ever told u how stunning u look in this early morning light misshayley ????

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

;-)


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> Cool, thanks for the advice, very good!
> 
> It's only been a few weeks but I'm vibing with her. She doesn't play games to be fair and that's abig thing for me. I can't stand that ****e.
> 
> It's mental I can well imagine.


Good luck pal! If u need any advise u know where I am, I'm just a simple girl but still strange like the rest of the females out there x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> has anyone ever told u how stunning u look in this early morning light misshayley ????
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> ;-)


Haha nice try! I've already been fooled by one guy on here ain't going to be fooled again!xx


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

2 girls one cup need i say more !


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> Cool, thanks for the advice, very good!
> 
> It's only been a few weeks but I'm vibing with her. She doesn't play games to be fair and that's abig thing for me. I can't stand that ****e.
> 
> It's mental I can well imagine.


 :gun_bandana:

Just take her to a club that turns the water off mate and you've cracked it!!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

LMAO whaheyy mikemull, patron to the most exclusive clubs in the North West!

Hows it going mate, haha I know yeah if I put a small bottle of water down front of my jeans who knows how the night will end up!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Nickthegreek said:


> 2 girls one cup need i say more !


VOMIT VOMIT VOMIT


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

lol what's mental about "those" type of vids is some of the women are stunning.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> LMAO whaheyy mikemull, patron to the most exclusive clubs in the North West!
> 
> Hows it going mate, haha I know yeah if I put a small bottle of water down front of my jeans who knows how the night will end up!


Not bad pal how are you? Haha yeah and you can always go outside for some fresh air!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

misshayley said:


> VOMIT VOMIT VOMIT


Haha the funny thing is Hayley you must know what he's on about!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Haha nice try! I've already been fooled by one guy on here ain't going to be fooled again!xx


u didnt fall for breda telling u hes black did u ????


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> has anyone ever told u how stunning u look in this early morning light misshayley ????
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> ;-)


I'm not jumping on the band wagon and being sleazy here hayley, but i think you look like a cute little panda or something

In a good way.. such a cute face and cute little cheeks


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Haha the funny thing is Hayley you must know what he's on about!


Yes and it almost made me

Want to vomit


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Raptor said:


> I'm not jumping on the band wagon and being sleazy here hayley, but i think you look like a cute little panda or something
> 
> In a good way.. such a cute face and cute little cheeks


Awwe cheers! Like I said find it hard to handle compliment my ego is very small but that's a good thing x


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Raptor that is a truly shocking line from a self confessed "swordsman" such as yourself!

@ Mike god can you imagine that, taking a new date for a drink to "this really nice club" then having to explain they don't usually turn the water and air con off mid session to get you to buy more drinks lol, it's allll a massive joke cos' they knew the pair of you were coming, honest.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Haha nice try! I've already been fooled by one guy on here ain't going to be fooled again!xx


damn not enough xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

x

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

( just kidding )


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> u didnt fall for breda telling u hes black did u ????


No He didn't ! Normally have my sensible head on but every now and then someone does have an effect on u! Stupid really !


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

gazh1983 said:


> Raptor that is a truly shocking line from a self confessed "swordsman" such as yourself!


It wasn't an advance mate just a compliment, i just think she has one of them faces where you want to pinch her cheeks lol


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

I kinda see what you mean haha!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> Raptor that is a truly shocking line from a self confessed "swordsman" such as yourself!
> 
> @ Mike god can you imagine that, taking a new date for a drink to "this really nice club" then having to explain they don't usually turn the water and air con off mid session to get you to buy more drinks lol, it's allll a massive joke cos' they knew the pair of you were coming, honest.


Ha ok pal just take her pizza express like everyone else! Not the hut tho! Definitely express!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Raptor said:


> It wasn't an advance mate just a compliment, i just think she has one of them faces where you want to pinch her cheeks lol


Chubby horrid things!x


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Raptor said:


> It wasn't an advance mate just a compliment, i just think she has one of them faces where you want to pinch her cheeks lol


woahhhhhh there lets leave the poor girls cheeks out of this


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

misshayley said:


> Chubby horrid things!x


From a chat up to a put down! Classic!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Chubby horrid things!x


Lol not at all, my cheeks are much chubbier.. i get them off my grandad x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

My cheeks are tubby fact not a put down!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

lol this is getting funny now.

Mike is it true that the standard pick up line oop North is "grab your coat love, you've pulled?" : )


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

gazh1983 said:


> lol this is getting funny now.
> 
> Mike is it true that the standard pick up line oop North is "grab your coat love, you've pulled?" : )


nah the standard "lets not turn this rape into a murder" always seems to work tho


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> lol this is getting funny now.
> 
> Mike is it true that the standard pick up line oop North is "grab your coat love, you've pulled?" : )


To many words in that chat up and far to much grammar! Normally a casual nod of the head in the direction of the door would suffice! ( can I say I'm now married)


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> nah the standard "lets not turn this rape into a murder" always seems to work tho


Frankie Boyle!!!!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

mikemull said:


> To many words in that chat up and* far to much grammar!* Normally a casual nod of the head in the direction of the door would suffice! ( can I say I'm now married)


lmao, repped.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

mikemull said:


> To many words in that chat up and far to much grammar! Normally a casual nod of the head in the direction of the door would suffice! ( can I say I'm now married)


There was a member on here who used an absolute classic, how classy is this lol. He was in a kebab shop at 4am and said to some girl "you know what... i'd love to lick your asshole" anyway he went home with her and he's now married to her with kids :lol:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

mikemull said:


> To many words in that chat up and far to much grammar! Normally a casual nod of the head in the direction of the door would suffice! ( can I say I'm now married)


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> lmao, repped.


I'm getting the impression more effort went into you wooing the current apple of your eye gaz?


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Ahh bud, still ongoing that one but it's good so far. Houseparty job, coming up in week "to watch a DVD". Hmmmmmm lol.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> Ahh bud, still ongoing that one but it's good so far. Houseparty job, coming up in week "to watch a DVD". Hmmmmmm lol.


 Oh my days the first time I used that was to watch a VIDEO!!!! And it's still working? How bout the bottle of wine and takeaway? You sing that one?

Hayley have you fell for the DVD?


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

or the other classic "GET IN THE FCUKING VAN!!!!!"


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> damn not enough xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> x
> 
> ...


Oh no u missed a few out a few more and I would of been game! Never mind aye!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Oh no u missed a few out a few more and I would of been game! Never mind aye!


it must be a fault with the site there was like another coulpe of lines of them hahaha


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Oh my days the first time I used that was to watch a VIDEO!!!! And it's still working? How bout the bottle of wine and takeaway? You sing that one?
> 
> Hayley have you fell for the DVD?


Haha good call on the booze and food, may well do. I got viagra and levitra in abundance too happy days. Nah I'm not going to push this one. She's ahem a lot younger than me and I wouldn't mind a few re reruns of those legs and bum mate I can assure you so I may have to play it Mr Charming. Unless I'm paying for I doubt I'll get chance to fool around with a bird of her age again haha.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> Haha good call on the booze and food, may well do. I got viagra and levitra in abundance too happy days. Nah I'm not going to push this one. She's ahem a lot younger than me and I wouldn't mind a few re reruns of those legs and bum mate I can assure you so I may have to play it Mr Charming. Unless I'm paying for I doubt I'll get chance to fool around with a bird of her age again haha.


For the benefit of the tape how old is she?


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

gazh1983 said:


> Haha good call on the booze and food, may well do. I got viagra and levitra in abundance too happy days. Nah I'm not going to push this one. She's ahem a lot younger than me and I wouldn't mind a few re reruns of those legs and bum mate I can assure you so I may have to play it Mr Charming. Unless I'm paying for I doubt I'll get chance to fool around with a bird of her age again haha.


u mean ur not mr charming and just trying to get in her pants ?? tut tut


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

mikemull said:


> For the benefit of the tape how old is she?


dont aswer without ur solisitor present !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Oh my days the first time I used that was to watch a VIDEO!!!! And it's still working? How bout the bottle of wine and takeaway? You sing that one?
> 
> Hayley have you fell for the DVD?


I'm pretty clued up on these things to be honest , if a guy invites me round or wants to come over to watch a film n have dinner 10 times out of 10 he wants sex.fact!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

LOL I'm honestly not going to push a "level 3" situation! Perhaps a bit less like haha.

For the benefit of the tape I'm saying "no comment" lads sorry but she's legal put it that way haha.

TBH I'm not on about going out with her but I definatley wouldn't rule out dating her for a lil while it's refreshing not to have games played, and to have ridiculously firm toned legs to grab and If I "nail" her this soon that's going to go bye bye IME. But as for "acitivites" not inlcluding intercourse (without trying to sound like Alan Partridge) then yeah of course! It's literally been a few weeks.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

misshayley said:


> I'm pretty clued up on these things to be honest , if a guy invites me round or wants to come over to watch a film n have dinner 10 times out of 10 he wants sex.fact!


That means you've fell for it b4 a few times! And just cause you know it doesn't mean it won't happen!

Ok my worst nightmare once! Actually loved the film, what a dilemma!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> LOL I'm honestly not going to push a "level 3" situation! Perhaps a bit less like haha.
> 
> For the benefit of the tape I'm saying "no comment" lads sorry but she's legal put it that way haha.


Legal in bangkok?


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

gazh1983 said:


> LOL I'm honestly not going to push a "level 3" situation! Perhaps a bit less like haha.
> 
> For the benefit of the tape I'm saying "no comment" lads sorry but she's legal put it that way haha.


so just over 16 hahaha

you could try the fancy a pizza and a fcuk??? (yeah)=winner

(no)......whats wrong do u not like pizza??


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm saying nothing lads, I'm 28 and she's a lot younger that's all you need to know! (As well as her being legal in the UK you pervs) you can see why I'm treating carefully with this one for pure memories sake.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

gazh1983 said:


> I'm saying nothing lads, I'm 28 and she's a lot younger that's all you need to know! (As well as her being legal in the UK username you perve)


wowwow wow that was mike haha

i was guessing 16 (and a half)


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> wowwow wow that was mike haha
> 
> i was guessing 16 (and a half)


There is nothing wrong with 16 year olds, they ask less questions :laugh:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

LOL hows this transformed into my sex life then lads, spill the beans user what's the deal with you bud, I'm guessing you're either newly married or single. Mike you said you were married, watch the Mrs doesn't snoop on your posts mate!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Raptor said:


> There is nothing wrong with 16 year olds, they ask less questions :laugh:


Damn right and what a nice change that is.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> wowwow wow that was mike haha
> 
> i was guessing 16 (and a half)


Now now let's not lay blame! Anyway I think we're looking to deeply into this, surely it's easier to impress her at her age. A fruit shoot and a ride in a kitted up faux hall nova should get you a smelly finger!

To the tune of pussycat dolls.....

Don't you wish your girlfriend was 23!!!!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Raptor said:


> There is nothing wrong with 16 year olds, they ask less questions :laugh:


i knew we wouldnt get past 5 txt on 16y.o without u sniffing it out haha


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> LOL hows this transformed into my sex life then lads, spill the beans user what's the deal with you bud, I'm guessing you're either newly married or single. Mike you said you were married, watch the Mrs doesn't snoop on your posts mate!


She's asleep next to me as I'm such a geek being on here at this time!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Now now let's not lay blame! Anyway I think we're looking to deeply into this, surely it's easier to impress her at her age. A fruit shoot and a ride in a kitted up faux hall nova should get you a smelly finger!
> 
> To the tune of pussycat dolls.....
> 
> Don't you wish your girlfriend was 23!!!!


lmao, ahh that last line has some resonance haha. What you do for a living mate?


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

gazh1983 said:


> LOL hows this transformed into my sex life then lads, spill the beans user what's the deal with you bud, I'm guessing you're either newly married or single. Mike you said you were married, watch the Mrs doesn't snoop on your posts mate!


nah im single mate

im intreuged by the newly married thing tho what wasthe thinking on that ??

and if u wasnt bragging about nailing a 16 year old it wouldnt of because about u


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

mikemull said:


> She's asleep next to me as I'm such a geek being on here at this time!


pics or ur lying ;-)

and u gazh haha

........well it had to be said at some point


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

lol, I dunno just a vibe I picked up off you, you know that slightly pervy vibe that attached men give off when they realise there might be a juicy story in the offing


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> pics or ur lying ;-)
> 
> and u gazh haha
> 
> ........well it had to be said at some point


Haha what of my mrs? Na your alright I can live with being called a liar!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> lol, I dunno just a vibe I picked up off you, you know that slightly pervy vibe that attached men give off when they realise there might be a juicy story in the offing


Like me!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

gazh1983 said:


> lol, I dunno just a vibe I picked up off you, you know that slightly pervy vibe that attached men give off when they realise there might be a juicy story in the offing


nah if was newly married i defo wouldnt be on here......... talking about sex

and i could take offence at the pervy remark:whistling:........................if it wasnt kind of true :innocent:


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

mikemull said:


> Haha what of my mrs? Na your alright I can live with being called a liar!


was worth a try haha


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

www.adultwork.com

Here we go mate!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

mikemull said:


> That means you've fell for it b4 a few times! And just cause you know it doesn't mean it won't happen!
> 
> Ok my worst nightmare once! Actually loved the film, what a dilemma!


Haha yes it's always a good idea to put on a film uve seen a few times if u have other things on your mind!x

Ps I'm a pretty honest girl so if I have been invited over or invite

Someone over and I want more I normally just say!x


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Ahh christ hayley you've just sent usernames testosterone into the stratosphere!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

gazh1983 said:


> www.adultwork.com
> 
> Here we go mate!


ill not ask how u fond that place


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

misshayley said:


> Haha yes it's always a good idea to put on a film uve seen a few times if u have other things on your mind!x


No best idea is a film that's **** so you don't mind missing it! Bad idea for a film she loves she'll wanna actually watch it! Haha Hayley honestly how many films have you only seen the first 5-10 mins?


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> ill not ask how u fond that place


Apparently, allegedly, according to a mate I got sent it as a "joke". :thumb: (makes furtive over exaggerated single eye winks)


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> lmao, ahh that last line has some resonance haha. What you do for a living mate?


So what you do then pal?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> Ahh christ hayley you've just sent usernames testosterone into the stratosphere!


Whoops!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

gazh1983 said:


> Ahh christ hayley you've just sent usernames testosterone into the stratosphere!


why do i keep ettin brought in to this :confused1:

but no my test has been peaking for months haha

and only goin to get worse in the new year


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

mikemull said:


> So what you do then pal?


Plasterers labourer/renderer bud. Got laid off seven months ago. Have had a few small jobs here and there but the situation in South Wales is truly shocking job wise, pretty similar to up with you. All the old industrial regions same.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> Plasterers labourer/renderer bud. Got laid off seven months ago.


Sorry pal. At least fruit shoots are cheap! :beer:


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

gazh1983 said:


> Apparently, allegedly, according to a mate I got sent it as a "joke". :thumb: (makes furtive over exaggerated single eye winks)


yeah u forgot the old it just apeared in a pop up on my comp i dont know why


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Sorry pal. At least fruit shoots are cheap! :beer:


[notpoliticallycorrect]

Mike I think you may be confusing me with members of a certain religion who drive BMW's and Mercs and tend to own corner shops, apparently allegedly anyway[notpoliticallycorrect/]


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> why do i keep ettin brought in to this :confused1:
> 
> but no my test has been peaking for months haha
> 
> and only goin to get worse in the new year


Because you started it with all the xxxxxxxx. ?? Hahax


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Nickthegreek said:


> 2 girls one cup need i say more !


Im getting too old for this sh!t...need a class in innuendo....must attend Uriels classes on smut talk


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Im getting too old for this sh!t...need a class in innuendo....must attend Uriels classes on smut talk


You really don't want to see it its truly

Awful!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Im getting too old for this sh!t...need a class in innuendo....must attend Uriels classes on smut talk


when you said "too old for this *sh1t*" i thought that meant you'd already seen it


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

t4tremendous said:


> when you said "too old for this *sh1t*" i thought that meant you'd already seen it


Fvck that mate, if that's what's involved then it's not my kind of thing!


----------

